# Thoughts on this litter



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

hi everyone i am looking to buy my first pitbull. i am talking to the breeder and he sent me his sire's pedigree link. what do you guys think about this litter, and would it be a good first puppy. i do not plan on being a breeder or anything. i would just like to know that im getting a good puppy with temperament, and such.

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well #1 thats not a pitbulls pedigree, its a bully pedigree. And thats only half the ped fot the litter ur talkimg about. Theres alot of avant in there. My female is half avant. Avant dogs anymore are one big walking structural fault. Easty westy paws, weak ankles, high rears extremely short fronts, all aroumd nightmare dogs. Though the avant dogs in this ped dont quite look as bad as normal. 
Is there any purpose to owning the dog besides it being a pet? If youre not going to show I would adopt from a shelter. 

My personal opinion from the sires ped is avoid this litter.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As said above they are not pit bulls, they are American Bullies. Also that is just the sires pedigree so it doesn't say much about the litter since you have no pedigree of the dam. As for temperament no one can tell that by looking at a pedigree.

If you want an American Bully there are much better dogs out there and breeders who know what breed of dog they are producing.


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks for the input. that is the main reason why i haven't just jumped into buying the first nice bully i liked. i don't think with my job allows me to attend many dog shows or events. i just want a nice one to come home to after a long days work. something me and my girlfriend can both enjoy.


----------



## back2basics (Apr 9, 2012)

iamtonyk said:


> thanks for the input. that is the main reason why i haven't just jumped into buying the first nice bully i liked. i don't think with my job allows me to attend many dog shows or events. i just want a nice one to come home to after a long days work. something me and my girlfriend can both enjoy.


Shelters are loaded with dogs that are nice to come home to.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah. If you arent gonna show you should just go to a shelter and adopt. A papered dog isnt a status symbol. And papers wont make it love u or wag its tail harder when u come home


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Seconded. The mutt in my signature is my favorite thing about coming home after a long day at work. you don't need a pedigree to get a quality pet.


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't mind a shelter dog at all. It's more of a sentimental thing to me. I always wanted a "pitbull" but my dad was so against it. He thought of them as a "killing machine". But last June I lost my father to cancer and one of the very few things we talked about was how he was so tough on me and stopping me from doing things I wanted. He told me to always work hard and all things you deserve will come. So now that I'm a fresh college graduate that landed a job and closing on a home most people my age could never afford. I put it to thought that this puppy will be the symbol of all the ambition I had to get where I am to have the things I deserve. New beginning. New home. New puppy. Yes I know papers don't make the dog, but I wouldn't ever buy a car without a title neither.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Theirs a difference in buying a car with no title and rescuing a dog that will other wise be put down. Idk about ur dad but mine (who I lost to cancer too) would be way happier in saving a life that needs it....

Louis (the best out of all my dogs) is a rescue. I would keep him over my papered dogs any day if I had to choose. Your dad wouldnt let u get a pitbull so youre going to buy a bully to move on. I think giving a rescue a new chance at life would be more fulfilling. Just my .02.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

We can't force you to go to a local shelter to adopt but you can get some great dogs out of a shelter. Just so you know a real APBT isn't a dog you want to leave all day long without physical and mental stimulation given daily. These dogs need to be worked and it is unfair to let one sit around all day waiting for you to come home. I'm not saying you aren't going to excercise him or her but they really need an outlet (especially high energy dogs). American Bullies are a little more low key than an APBT and an English bulldog is even more so. Sounds like your job is demanding whatever it is you do.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well if your wanting a "pit bull" for sentimental reasons than make sure your looking for a "pit bull" not an American Bully. However I don't think an APBT is a great first puppy for most people. They are a high energy dog. Bullies are pretty easy going BUT they go both ways. I have a female that requires A LOT of exercise and I have males that are real easy going.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> We can't force you to go to a local shelter to adopt but just so you know a real APBT isn't a dog you want to leave all day long without physical and mental stimulation given daily. These dogs need to be worked and it is unfair to let one sit around all day waiting for you to come home. I'm not saying you aren't going to excercise him or her but they really need and outlet. American Bullies are a little more low key than an APBT and an English bulldog is even more so. Sounds like your job is demanding whatever it is you do.


Lol you beat me to it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol you beat me to it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL! UGH! I had so many corrections to make in my original post though! I was typing fast in the dark LOL! :hammer:


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

There will always be a person around him. I myself work second shift and my girlfriend works first. It's nice to know someone would be there with her when I'm off at work. So there will always be someone home with him.


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

And as I stated "pitbull" my dad wouldn't know the difference between them and a bully that's why I quoted it as "pitbull"


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ok you asked for opinions.you got them.use them.do your homework.these people aint tring to bust yo bubble. but i will.get you a dog outta a shelter,learn what you can then later on when u no more get u a apbt.aint nuthin wrong with that.but if you've never had an apbt and u get 1 now with what u think u know chances r IT will wind up n a shelter. cold and hard but honest. sad way to welcome you but it is what it is.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well sounds like your convinced in what you're gonna do. Do I agree with it? No not even in the slightest bit but who am I to do anything but give my opinion and move on? I hope youre happy with what ever your decision is and that your dog doesnt end up in a shelter with all the other dogs that need good homes.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Totally off subject... but I love Bella! Seriously... nice dog.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ScruffDaddy said:


> Totally off subject... but I love Bella! Seriously... nice dog.


My little blue pitterstaff bitch? 42 pounds of muscle  Thank you!


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Definately rescue a pit or pit mix from a shelter, especially for your 1st. My 1st pit was a rescue and she turned out to be the most obedient dog ive ever met, and im not just saying that because she was mine.


----------

